

VexFlow – HTML5/SVG Music Notation Rendering - tomkwok
http://www.vexflow.com/

======
tomkwok
The previous discussion (4 years ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1692227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1692227)

Lots of new features has been added since then:
[http://my.vexflow.com/articles/53?source=enabled](http://my.vexflow.com/articles/53?source=enabled)

